# My tank setup.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok well my b-day is close and im getting a 20 or 29 gallon fish tank and here is what i was thinking about

2 or 4 Kribs
Some Caves
Estes' Spectra Stone 5# Black Special
1 Pleco


any ideas will be appreciated but i keep the Kribs cause I all ready have them


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Go for it. If you want your krib eggs to survive, I would reccomend a CAE rather than a plec, as the nocturnal plecs will eat up any eggs if they catch the kribs off guard.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok thanx Cichid Man now please correct me if Im wrong, the CAE is Common Alge Eater right and they are slender and skinny


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Heres a pic of my very 1st pair of Kribs


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Ok thanx Cichid Man now please correct me if Im wrong, the CAE is Common Alge Eater right and they are slender and skinny


If this is the fish you're thinking of.....








....Then yeah.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok that was the one i was thinking of so does this sound better
4 Kribs 2m 2f
4 Caves
Estes' Spectra Stone 5# Black Special
1 CAE


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

CAE is chinese algae eater. Great when young. Almost impossible to remove from tanks once introduced and get agressive and very large when they mature.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> CAE is chinese algae eater. Great when young. Almost impossible to remove from tanks once introduced and get agressive and very large when they mature.


Yes that is the down side. However many people make the same mistake with plecs.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

umm then what should i go with


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

phantom, what is the fish in your avatar? is it yours?.......other than that i was just browsing so pay me no heed


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not Phantom but since that was a very old post and he doesn't come around much, I'll answer your question.
The fish in the pic is a German Blue Ram.


----------

